# Forum, Mutiny, & Cupcakes



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

There is a neighborhood not too far from where I live - it can't be more than 8 years old or so. It's a beautiful townhouse development with pretty porches and private little yards.

However, every time I drive past it, it makes me sad to see all the junk on the porches, the obvious state of disrepair the houses have gotten into in such a short period of time, the clutter in the windows, etc. It makes me sad because these people were offered an opportunity to afford a brand new townhouse at an affordable, subsidized price, in a market where people with good jobs and high salaries couldn't afford to buy their family a house. They were offered this opportunity, yet they don't show enough pride of ownership to keep their house clean and in good repair.

On that same note - my fellow Working Dog lovers, trainers, and enthusiasts have been offered an opportunity to be a part of a great new community! It is barely 6 years old, yet it is finding itself on the path to being in the same state of disrepair as the townhouses owned by those that do not appreciate the opportunity they have been offered, and do not take care of it.

I would like to remind us all why this forum is here, and why the long term members have put so much time and effort into it. I will make a list:


To provide a place for Working Dog enthusiasts to discuss training of all methodologies, brag about their dogs, and make new friends.

Well, that sure was a short list, wasn't it? This forum could be whatever its members want it to be, and the only people that truly have control over this are its members.

Not me. Not the moderators. Solely the members.

Human nature has always been to be at war with authority. We've all watched movies from a time where Law Enforcement was depicted as the good ol' town sheriff's department keeping peace in the wild west. Now we live in a world that has an "Us Against Them" mentality when it comes to Law Enforcement - everyone is constantly pushing at the brink, trying to get away with as much as they can, but then being angry when they pushed too hard.

Speeders push the limits they can get away with before "the man" pulls them over, writes a ticket, and inflates car insurance prices. Boy do we hate cops on that day - and because of this "us and them" mentality, many police officers are "out to get" the speeders, taking pride in their job and busting as many of them as possible.

Once upon a time, speed enforcement was introduced to keep everyone safe as the vehicles increased in power and the roads became more populated. Now look at how it has escalated. 

Of course, when something bad happens - who do we call on? The same fine folks that wrote you that $246 ticket last week that caused your insurance to go up by $1200/year. Today - that officer is your best friend because you need him.

I am sure that I don't need to spell out the similarities to the forum members vs the forum moderators here.

In an ideal world - the people would stop pushing the limits before reaching a police officers breaking point (10 over? 15 over? how hard can you push it?), and then the police officers would back off because there's no need to carry on the animosity toward people that are all equally trying their best to make the roads a safer place.

The real world is not an ideal world - there are more than half a billion people in North America! You cannot get through to half a billion people to create a significant enough change.

This forum, however, is not the real world. This forum is 6,300 people. 6,300 people are a lot of people - try putting them all in a room! But 6,300 should be a manageable number. Corporations have 10x the amount of employees, and they (for the most part) work together and collaborate on projects every day, for a lot longer than 6 years! It is shameful that in a small group of 6,300 people - people that should WANT this community to prosper - that we are letting the "us against them" mentality consume our lives and turn the forum into the same sad state that some people let their neighborhoods get into, and have turned our law enforcement relationships into.

I don't know about you - but I would like to see the forum get back on track! No more of this mutiny. No more animosity between "us and them." No more political drama in an environment that has no room for politics.

There is no room here for people that do nothing but complain, and work toward the destruction of a great community. I invite everyone to stay, enjoy the forum, and get back to discussing working dogs - the sole reason we were all here in the first place - a reason that some of us are forgetting.

At the same time, I invite those with poor attitudes and animosity towards the way the forum is run to leave if the attitudes can't change. I would love for *everyone* to stay and build this forum into anything the members want it to be, but there is no place for negativity, animosity, or politics here. If you are not going to discuss working dogs, then there is no need to be posting on a working dog forum. Surely this makes sense to everyone?

Take a deep breath, go buy some tasty cupcakes, and start with a clean slate.


----------



## Jonathan Hoffnagle (Dec 31, 2009)

Well said. Forum has definitely taken a turn for the worst the past few months. New rule, if a thread is locked you can't open another to ask why, send a pm..


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Jonathan Hoffnagle said:


> Well said. Forum has definitely taken a turn for the worst the past few months. New rule, if a thread is locked you can't open another to ask why, send a pm..


Jonathan, its easy to align yourself with others as well as it may seem like one seeks attention or thinks initiative on ones part to start something/rule that leadership/mods will assume aggreable to a point, but some things put out are best put out in open for all to see. As there may be others who want to know, wanted to say, or JUST MAKE SOMEONE THINK!

I have friends on this forum, I have internet friends as well, never met in person but known through this board. I enjoy the entertainment value and as Mike said friendship, but what I enjoy the most is conversation about my personal subject areas I enjoy, hence the previous thread about ignoring sections. Not because I can't stand them or don't want anything to do with them, but to streamline my viewing process and pay more attention/time to my personal interest in the interest of others. 

I don't consider myself a handler or trainer, however I handle dogs and can train a thing or two. I have experience in some things, of which experience to me doesn't mean squat unless its quality experience, of which its a 50/50 on this forum or anywhere else what dog people would say about you and too me its irrelevant, I could care less what others think of me. I'm a hobbyist I guess. 

I am not going to debate nor talk down of the forum any longer, as I have done so in the past and does no good. 

After all this is the era of the user friendly and non-confrontational


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i remember (and was one of the first few hundred members of) when this forum started. mike had a great vision, put a LOT of work into it, and it was just what it's name stated: a WORKING DOG forum. to discuss working dogs, their training, strategies for training, etc. it was initially exactly what it was meant to be. it has changed. i've been sad to see the change. 

if we, as a community, cannot have civil discussions about working dogs, well, i will never blame mike if he shuts the thing down.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Well said, Mike, well said.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

All in agreement say kumbaya, kiss and make up. Gives Maggie a big sloppy one


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Well said Mike.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Skip Morgart said:


> Well said Mike.



Not sincere enough, Skip. 

_
"say kumbaya, kiss and make up. Gives Maggie a big sloppy one"_


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Not sincere enough, Skip.
> 
> _
> "say kumbaya, kiss and make up. Gives Maggie a big sloppy one"_


Does this all mean we have to be NICE to everyone now? 

Even if we hate their guts?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Does this all mean we have to be NICE to everyone now?
> 
> Even if we hate their guts?


No, it just means I would like some cupcakes.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> No, it just means I would like some cupcakes.


No problem! I will speak to Schoonbrood about sending you some. 

I can't because I don't know if I'm getting my govt. check this month.:smile:


----------

